
Is it possible to prefer typing on an Apple wireless keyboard vs. a mechanical? - tomerbd
https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-to-prefer-typing-on-an-Apple-wireless-keyboard-vs-a-mechanical-one?share=1
======
coldtea
Sure, why wouldn't it be possible?

I enjoy both types (having started with mechanicals in the 80s), but usually
find the Apple Magic keyboard faster and easier on the hands...

